# Installing Hearth Pad for pellet stove



## sorka (Dec 22, 2007)

I picked it up this morning. It weighs 160 lbs. Much much more than I was expecting. The classic edge perimeter is solid cast aluminum. The Mica tile is outstanding. The cost was $350 delivered. 

Here it is being rollled in on a dolly. Didn't want to risk damage to the hardwood floor, so I used two towls alternating for a continuous path.












All the cardboard packaging removed.






Preparing some Floor Muffler to add to the backside to prevent scratching wood floor while sliding pad the final few inches into the corner.






Here it is with Floor Muffler on the backside.










Finally done!
















Notice the shape of the room...same as the pad


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2007)

What's going on the pad?


----------



## sorka (Dec 22, 2007)

A Breckwell P2700.


----------

